# 489 family sponsored invitation processing time



## Amandeep Singh (Mar 30, 2017)

I lodged my EOI under Software and Applications Programmers occupation in 489 family sponsor with 65 points on Dec 2016 and still waiting for invitation.

Please tell me when i will get invitation. Please help me i will wait for your positive answer.


----------



## vipinmann (Mar 30, 2017)

I have lodged my application on 25 January for visa process under civil engineer occupation. Still waiting for approval 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhi-civil (Apr 8, 2017)

vipinmann said:


> I have lodged my application on 25 January for visa process under civil engineer occupation. Still waiting for approval
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great. Im also planning to lodge the submission under civil engineer occupation soon. Now preparing CDR. Any references available for preparation of CDR?

Thanks


----------



## sheraz265 (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi,
i have lodged my EOI under occupation "Senior Network Administrator (code 263111)" in 489 family sponsor with 65 points for QLD on 13 March 2017 and waiting for invitation.

In addition, there is a news that BSMQ Temporarily Suspends QUEENSLAND SKILLED VISA NOMINATION for Subclass 190 & 489. 
Please advise if there is any impact on 489 family sponsored EOI applications?

seeking expert advise.

Thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sheraz265 said:


> Hi,
> i have lodged my EOI under occupation "Senior Network Administrator (code 263111)" in 489 family sponsor with 65 points for QLD on 13 March 2017 and waiting for invitation.
> 
> In addition, there is a news that BSMQ Temporarily Suspends QUEENSLAND SKILLED VISA NOMINATION for Subclass 190 & 489.
> ...


As you already wrote QLD suspended EOI for 489, so yes it is suspended and it affects your EOI till they will open if they open - only QLD knows.

Plus I am not sure if 2631 can get 489 since it is pro rata as 489 is only given after all 189 are invited. Since, 189 are never be able to be invited totally due to pro rata so I am not sure if 2631 will be possible for a 489 invite.


----------



## sheraz265 (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi,
i have lodged my EOI under occupation "Senior Network Administrator (code 263111)" in 489 family sponsor with 65 points for QLD on 13 March 2017 and waiting for invitation.

In addition, i have red on QLD website to resubmit for EOI.
But my Consultant said we do not need to resubmit our EOI since its 489 FS. 

Please advise if we have chances to receive EOI on coming 12 July 2017.

seeking expert advise.

Thanks


----------



## sheraz265 (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi All,

Any updates on occupation ceiling?


----------



## ujaved007 (Mar 9, 2016)

I received the invitation for 489 FS visa as a mechanical engineer in 9th August 2017 round. My points were 70 and the date of effect was 2nd August 2017.


----------



## naveen00727 (Aug 27, 2016)

Hi Zaback

I received ITA for 489 on 11 Aug. As I have also submitted EOI for 189 with 65 points. What are the chances of getting invite an I dont wanna go with 489 as I am having family with 2 kids. Please suggest.

__________________________________________________ _______
ANZSCO Code: 233411 Electronics Engineer
IELTS : October 2016 || W:6, R:7, S:6.5, L:7.5
EA +Outcome (Fast Track): May 2017 (Only education)
PTE-A: L 77, R 73, S 83, W 71 : 22 June 2017
EOI Lodged : 189-65 points/489- 75 points : 29 June 2017 
Invitation Received: 489 on 12 Aug
VISA Lodged: XX
Regards
Naveen


----------



## m.nave (Feb 24, 2016)

ujaved007 said:


> I received the invitation for 489 FS visa as a mechanical engineer in 9th August 2017 round. My points were 70 and the date of effect was 2nd August 2017.


Hi, buddy can you plz help me in lodging EOI for 489 FS.

Thanks, 
Nave


----------



## ujaved007 (Mar 9, 2016)

m.nave said:


> Hi, buddy can you plz help me in lodging EOI for 489 FS.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nave


Sure. What help do you need?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

ujaved007 said:


> Sure. What help do you need?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk




Congratulations on your invite. 

Can you let me know how is the FS route for 489 ? Is it same as 489 State sponsored ? Are both categories part of the 189 rounds ? After receiving invite, is the process same as 189 or should I visit a state website and proceed ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

ujaved007 said:


> I received the invitation for 489 FS visa as a mechanical engineer in 9th August 2017 round. My points were 70 and the date of effect was 2nd August 2017.


Congratulations mate. Is your occupation pro-rata ? Can you let me know how are invites issued for 489 FS ? If I have 75 points, can I get invite in next round ?


Thanks


----------



## ujaved007 (Mar 9, 2016)

jsabarish said:


> Congratulations mate. Is your occupation pro-rata ? Can you let me know how are invites issued for 489 FS ? If I have 75 points, can I get invite in next round ?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Thanks mate.
Yes, it's in pro-rata. Invitations are issued normally like 189 visa if your occupation is in non-pro rata. However, if it's in pro-rata then first invites are issued to 189 and the left over invites are given to 489.
And no you don't have to visit state's website for 489FS.
75 points are really great. You should submit EOI as soon as possible.
Good luck

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

ujaved007 said:


> Thanks mate.
> Yes, it's in pro-rata. Invitations are issued normally like 189 visa if your occupation is in non-pro rata. However, if it's in pro-rata then first invites are issued to 189 and the left over invites are given to 489.
> And no you don't have to visit state's website for 489FS.
> 75 points are really great. You should submit EOI as soon as possible.
> ...


Thanks. Lets talk over Whatsapp. Added a few minutes back

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## mistertyre (Sep 22, 2017)

ujaved007 said:


> I received the invitation for 489 FS visa as a mechanical engineer in 9th August 2017 round. My points were 70 and the date of effect was 2nd August 2017.


Hey Javaid, 

Congratulations on your invitation. For which state you applied for 489 FS immigration? 
I need your help as well. I submitted my EOI on 3rd July 2017 under 489 Family Sponsored (Victoria State) and still waiting for my invitation as a Software Engineer occupation with 65 points. 

Can you please tell me according to your knowledge that whether I would be able to get the invitation or not in 489 FS??? 
Thanks.


----------



## mistertyre (Sep 22, 2017)

*Query about 489 FS Victoria*



ujaved007 said:


> I received the invitation for 489 FS visa as a mechanical engineer in 9th August 2017 round. My points were 70 and the date of effect was 2nd August 2017.


Hi ujaved007, 

Congratulations on getting your invitation. In which state you applied for your 489 FS immigration? 
Moreover, can you please guide me? I submitted my EOI on 3rd July 2017 under Software Engineering occupation in 489 Family Sponsored subclass (Victoria State) with 65 points. 

Can you please guide me whether I would be able to get the invitation in 489 FS subclass??? 
OR
They will consider 189 subclass 1st and once fulfill then will consider 489 people as per pro-rata rule??? 

Your kind reply is awaited.
Thanks.

Regards,
Salman


----------



## mistertyre (Sep 22, 2017)

I submitted my EOI on 3rd July 2017 under 2613 (Software Engineering) with subclass 489 Family Sponsored for Victoria State. Total points are 65. 

Unfortunately, did not get an invitation till now. still waiting! 
If anyone gets an invitation, please do update here so that the trend can be observe.

Thanks.


----------



## sudeshRego (Feb 21, 2017)

ujaved007 said:


> Thanks mate.
> Yes, it's in pro-rata. Invitations are issued normally like 189 visa if your occupation is in non-pro rata. However, if it's in pro-rata then first invites are issued to 189 and the left over invites are given to 489.
> And no you don't have to visit state's website for 489FS.
> 75 points are really great. You should submit EOI as soon as possible.
> ...


Hey Mate,

Can you please tell for which state did you apply ?

Regards,
Sudesh


----------



## ujaved007 (Mar 9, 2016)

sudeshRego said:


> Hey Mate,
> 
> Can you please tell for which state did you apply ?
> 
> ...


Dude mine wasn't state sponsored. It was family sponsored.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## sudeshRego (Feb 21, 2017)

ujaved007 said:


> Dude mine wasn't state sponsored. It was family sponsored.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Hello Javed,

okay, does that mean you can work anywhere is Australia or a specific state pertaining to 489-FS ?

As far as I know regarding 489 (any category) , one can work in a particular state.

I have applied 489-FS for VIC . awaiting grant.

Thanks


----------



## ujaved007 (Mar 9, 2016)

I can live and work in any state I want as long as its a designated area.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## sudeshRego (Feb 21, 2017)

ujaved007 said:


> I can live and work in any state I want as long as its a designated area.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot Mate.
Didn't know about this.Thought I have to stick to VIC only. Will cancel my 189 EOI then.


----------



## Pawar1993 (Dec 9, 2017)

Hi folks, 

I have lodged my EOI with 60 overall points on 24/10/2017 in 489 FS subclass.
My occupation is Mechanical Engineer.

I want to know that working experience is necessary in order to get invitation as well as to get visa grant from DIBP, as I do not have any relevant working experience.

If yes, than by how much time I will get my invitation.

Thanks all


----------



## Gooner86 (Mar 1, 2017)

*Hello Javed*



ujaved007 said:


> I can live and work in any state I want as long as its a designated area.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Hello Javed,

Bro can u pls tell the details about your 489 Family visa. I also got an invite on 9th August 17 (same date as u) and submit my docs and fees on 19th Sept '17. 
But no response yet. 

Can i have ur number ?


----------

